# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Строим Ла-5 в 48-м от Вектора

## Kasatka

Модели от Вектора (вся линейка) куплены больше года назад и вот давеча решил начать сборку.. 

Начнем с Ла-5
В сети уже есть несколько сборок этой модели и все они в конечном итоге выглядят замечательно. Были споры о цветах кабины и различных вариантах окраски.
Скорее всего я остановлюсь на зубастом варианте Дмитриева. Костылева вариант делать не хочу по одной просто причине - он на зубастом Ла-5 так и не слетал. Буду использовать декали от Аэромастер (48 013)
Про модель тоже уже писалось неоднократно
http://www.vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/2/archive/157/157862.htm
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_138.html

Сборку начал с кокпита.. как обычно
после грунтовки (использую серую грунтовку для смола от Алклад) детали интерьера были задуты WUP Grey Interior Primer от WEM
после чего по имеющимся схемам и рисункам были окрашены детали интерьера. Я немного поиспользовал Эдуардовский набор травленки для Ла-5ФН.




затем все задуто Футурой с целью подготовки поверхности к тонировке

----------


## Kasatka

к педалям добавлены ремни



кресло

----------


## Kasatka

Тонировку я делал маслянными красками - Raw Umbra разведенными до "чайного" состояния в уайтспирите с использованием широкой и тонкой кисточки. 









После того как масло высохло я чуть подкорректировал тонкой кистью смоченной в уайтспирите в местах где получилось не очень аккуратно.

----------


## Kasatka

Затем все детали интерьера были задуты матовым лаком







Панель инструментов тоже была задута в цвет интерьера затем с обратной стороны была приклена прозрачная пленка с приборами, которая предварительно с обратной стороны была задута белой краской.

Приборка была протерта сухой кистью с серебрянкой, "отмыта" маслянной краской и задута матовым лаком. Удалось добиться эффекта разноцветности двух панелей и некого стального оттенка.

----------


## Kasatka

Далее необходимо было сделать определенные вещи перед тем как склеивать половины фюзеляжа

во-первых, надо было сделать нормальное основание для хвостовой стойки колеса. Для этого я взял пластиковую трубку по диаметру стойки и вклеил ее в нужное место.



во-вторых, надо было вклеить выхлопные трубы. Я их покрасил в хамброловскую "ржавчину" и аккуратно вклеил постоянно примеряя с внешней стороны со створками.





в-третьих, нужно было сделать остекление в горгроте. Для этого я использовал те детали, которые были в наборе. Аккуратно вырезал их.. подогнал и вклеил. Затем кисточкой смочил их Футурой.

----------


## Kasatka

Самое сложное было вклеить кокпит в фюзеляж

отсутствие внятной инструкции потребовало постоянного обращения к схемам и фотографиям как прототипа так и уже собранных моделей.. Толку было мало. Поэтому для блага будущих сборщиков данной модели выкладываю подробные фотки.



сначала была вклеена панель инструментов. Для того чтобы она встала на место нужно было чуток подточить места соприкосновения на фюзеляже и пазы на самой панели.



затем аккуратно.. на одной капле густого суперклея был вклеен пол с креслом и бронеспинкой. Я долго думал как проще вклеить конструкцию которая за бронеспинкой и после долгих прикладываний и примерок ну сухую я все же решил приклеить ее сначала к бронеспинке тщательно вымеряв место склейки

----------


## Kasatka

после этого аккуратно складываем половинки фюзеляжа, подгоняем пол кабины в нужные места.. с обратной стороны зубочисткой подгоняем приборную доску в пазы и потихоньку начинаем склеивать все вместе.

подогнать все правильно удалось почти сразу.. Однако скажу что это результат предварительной подгонки насухую! Семь раз отмерь - один раз отрежь сработало и тут =)



Для склейки половинок фюзеляжа я использовал густой суперклей.. после того как половинки соединил сверху по шву промазывал клеем, который просачивался в шов. Сначала прошелся по хвосту. После того как был уверен, что все в порядке, сверху прыснул ускорителем. Затем нос и так далее.

Вообщем, супер клей оставил небольшой след который уже через несколько секунд (благодаря ускорителю) можно было удалять с помощью пилок

----------


## Kasatka

моя самая любимая часть =)

задуваем грунтовкой..  даем высохнуть...затем под струей воды "шкурим" микромешем.. даем высохнуть. Смотрим деффекты.. шпаклюем.. шкурим.. задуваем грунтом.. шкурим под водой.. смотрим деффекты.. и так до полного удовлетворения..

----------


## Kasatka

Изготавливаем радиатор

В наборе Вектора маслорадиатор представлен в виде .... да никак не представлен. Кусок смолы отлитый по форме. Все. Решетка радиатора не представлена никак.
А посему.. достаем из загашника кусочек "фольги" из сигаретной пачки, смазываем смоляную деталь суперклеем.. прикладываем к бумажной части "фольги".. вырезаем по контуру. Решетка есть! Теперь надо сделать видимый по фотографиям и схемам переплет. Для сего упражнения берем тонко нарезанный пластик и клеим =) На весь радиатор (на две его стороны) у меня ушло минут 10 максимум.








затем задуваем радиатор черным матовым цветом.. серебрим сухой кистью.. вклеим куд надо.. и вуа-ля!

----------


## Kasatka

далее модель снова была зашкурена.. отполированна..



вклеены элероны.. 



затем все внутренние поверхности - ниши, створки шасси, стойки - были задуты в  WUP Grey Primier от WEM.



Фотка других деталей модели..



продолжение следует =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Впечатляет! :)
Серега, а расшивку перерезать не пришлось?

----------


## Kasatka

пока нет
но.. нужно будет сделать "рояльную петельку" внизу на капоте, которой нет у Вектора.
ну и плюс надо будет кое-где подправить расшивку. Все.

----------


## Kasatka

после того как я покрасил голубым цветом нижние поверхности и после просушки начал с водичкой шкурить, обнаружилось то, что в некоторых местах краска начала просто слезать кусками, причем вместе с грунтом Где-то, видимо, я не дотер поверхность модели перед грунтовкой спиртом =) наверное употребил по другому назначению. О чем не помню =)



Далее на модель в нужных местах по чертежам из MBI была нанесена имитация клепки. 



После чего добавлена "рояльная петля" там где она нужна, чтобы нижний капот открывался. На зализ крыла добавлена "накладка" из фольги.

----------


## Kasatka

еще фото..

рояльная петелька делалась следующим образом. По линии ее нахождения была прорезана линия расшивки. На нее наклеена полоска из фольги. Мягкой тряпочкой фольга продавлена в линию расшивки. Затем на фольге обратной стороной кончика ножа были продавлены поперечные полоски для имитации   :Confused:  "рояльности"  :Smile: 



затем модель снова была зашкурена, промыта с мылом, высушена и задута грунтом.

----------


## Kasatka

... еще фото уже задутой грунтом и отполированной микромешем и кухонным бумажным полотенцем модели








пока все =)

надеюсь все же на комментарии =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Интересно будет сравнить конечный результат с "Южным фронтом" :)

----------


## ttr225

Сергей. Расскажите, пожалуйста, про микромеш - что за зверь такой?

Сергей

----------


## Kasatka

микромеш, это набор полировочных полосок ткани 15см на 5 см с разной зернистостью от 2400 до 12000. В набор входит очень плотная губка, на которую полоска наматывается и затем используется для совершения движений по полируемой поверхности. Очень хорошо полировать разные поверхности.





В настоящее время появилось масса новых продуктов, таких как МастерКастер мягкие полировочные плитки (my favorite). О них можно почитать тут
http://forum.largescaleplanes.com/in...howtopic=11106
http://misc.kitreview.com/tools/mcsandersreviewbg_1.htm

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Как ни странно - у нас здесь есть аналог, косметические прибабмбасы для обработки ногтей, в виде пластинок и плиток. Таких точно в России не найти :Mad:

----------


## Д.Срибный

А зачем искать в России? Полно интернет-шопов где можно заказать любой товар. Лишь бы кредитка была, а с кредиткой в России вроде проблем нет? :)

----------


## Kasatka

я думаю, что мастеркастерс точно можно купить и в россию пришлют. Их делает некий Jay Laverty, раньше он работал в Ханнантс.. теперь вот своя маленькая конторка.

----------


## Kasatka

Постепенно подбираюсь к завершению работ перед покраской.

Закончил делать прицел и работы над кокпитом.

Прицел из набора был добавлен фототравлением от Эдуарда для Ла-5фн.
покрашен Mr Color Tire Black. Мне нравится это черный, потому что он не черный =) а слегко осветленный. Затем драй-брашинг серебрянкой. Приклеил "стекло" прицела и аккуратно приклеил на нужное место, подставляя козырек фонаря, чтобы потом не было сюрпризов (сначала прицел мешал по высоте фонарю).

несколько фоток

----------


## Kasatka

Козырек фонаря получил переплет из фольги, на который была "накатана" клепка.


Затем козырек был аккуратно приклеен на место и после высыхания клея по шву была приклеена полоса фольги для имитации накладки хорошо заметной на фотографиях.


Вот пока все =)

Сегодня-завтра начну красить =)

Жду комментариев и критики =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

афигеть или офигеть, как правильно? :Biggrin: 
класс!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Как ни странно - у нас здесь есть аналог, косметические прибабмбасы для обработки ногтей, в виде пластинок и плиток. Таких точно в России не найти


Сереж, уточни, что за наборы косметические ты имеешь ввиду?

----------


## Kasatka

> Сереж, уточни, что за наборы косметические ты имеешь ввиду?


да вот такие наверняка

----------


## Петр Берестовой

И что, они хорошо полируют? Например фонарь возможно ими полировать?

----------


## Kasatka

возможно конечно
правда проблематично будет изнутри полировать 
Петя, не парься =) я тебе па-да-рю мастер-кастерс как буду в Каховке (только тебе придется ко мне приехать). Тренируй печень.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Сергей, а бронестекло будете делать? Хотя...точно не помню... возможно, эта деталь появилась только на ФН?

----------


## Kasatka

ламинированное бронестекло толщиной в 55мм начали устанавливать на Ла-5Ф
его хорошо заметно было, так как в переплете фонаря появились этакие рамки с отверстиями по все длине.

на простом Ла-5 бронестекла не было

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> возможно конечно
> правда проблематично будет изнутри полировать 
> Петя, не парься =) я тебе па-да-рю мастер-кастерс как буду в Каховке (только тебе придется ко мне приехать). Тренируй печень.


хм, задумываюсь о встречном предложении подарить Як-1... Тренируемся? :Biggrin:

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Самолет Ла-5ФН с мотором М82ФН.Описание конструкции

Год выпуска: 1944

Формат: DJVU

Количество страниц: 86
Размер: 31.2mb

http://depositfiles.com/files/05exx7hvs

http://uploadbox.com/files/fa0d4ece84

http://letitbit.net/download/4d1b573...M82FN.rar.html

----------


## Kasatka

Такая книжка есть, спасибо =)

----------


## Kasatka

поскольку некоторые фотки не сохранились, продолжим заново

стальные панели задуты стальным Алкладом, затем замаскирован Тамиевской лентой.

затем нижние поверхности были закрыты масками, после чего верхние поверхности были задуты зеленым цветом краской WEM.
Потом как обычно зашкуривание с водой.

----------


## Kasatka

продолжение

через сутки начал наносить темные "пятна" камуфляжа.
маски делал с помощью "колбасок" из БлюТака. Секрет в том, что надо раскатывать потоньше и прижимать поплотнее к поверхности, чтобы получить чуть размытый край, даже почти неразмытый. Второй секрет в том что задувать нужно так чтобы краска распылялась сверху на "колбаску", а не под нее.. тогда "размытие" будет равномерным.

Черный цвет снова из линейки WEM. При этом поскольку на реальный самолетах черная краска задувалась в один слой, зачастую зеленый цвет проступал через нее. Поэтому помимо обычного "осветвления" светлым цветом (на это раз светлосерым - не было белого под рукой) в черную краску я добавил зеленого цвета. Результат мне понравился.

----------


## Kasatka

что не понравилось..

но тут уж не знаю кого винить.. наверное все-таки себя. Смолу перед грунтовкой вроде помыл, протер спиртом. МОжет надо было в стиральном порошке подержать.

Но после того как снял маски в некоторых местах краска слезла вместе с грунтом. То есть грунт не припекся к смоле. Хотя грунт специально для смолы...

Короче вот что получилось... Придется подкрашивать.. Но сначала зашкурить, чтобы не было ступеньки.

Вот пока все.

----------


## Kasatka

небольшое обновление для тех кто все-таки заглядывает в эту тему

добавил шланги на стойки шасси. Для этого использовал проволоку уже окрашенную в черный цвет. Меньше мороки потом с окраской. Осталось только затонировать стойку и задуть ее матовым лаком.

----------


## Kasatka

немного подготовил поврежденные масками места для покраски.

верхние поверхности были отполированны подолом моего махрового халата =)

нижния консоль с повреждениями была зашкурена для того чтобы сгладить ступеньку между слоями грунта и краски и смолой. Завтра неокрашенные участки покрою грунтовкой. Затем буду красить.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

окрашенная проволока-это из модельных прибамбасов или из хозпринадлежностей?

----------


## Kasatka

вроде бы как из модельных

www.wires.co.uk

----------


## Owl

Небольшой вопрос.. 
Каким цветом окрашивать сетки радиаторов?
Туннели радиаторов, как я понимаю, окрашивались основным цветом?

----------


## Kasatka

тунели - да. основной цвет.
радиаторы я окрашивал в черный, потом сухой кистью серебянкой протирал.

у меня еще вопрос в какой цвет окрашивался воздухозаборник на носу?

----------


## Owl

> у меня еще вопрос в какой цвет окрашивался воздухозаборник на носу?


Это который сверху на капоте? Так вроде тоже, основным цветом. На фотках вроде не выделяется..
Или я не так понял вопрос?

----------


## Kasatka

нет, тот что за коком винта

----------


## Owl

Скорее всего жалюзи не красились. Обычный металл, тусклый, мож темный, но металл.. Можно наверное по аналогии с сетками радиаторов покрасить, только там потертостей поболе будет из-за работы механизма.. А то, что до жалюзей находится, после кока винта, основной цвет, имхо..

----------


## Kasatka

жалюзи! точно! =) слово забыл =)

спасибо!=)

----------


## Owl

Рад помочь по мере возможности.. ))
Очередной вопрос.. 
Каким цветом окрашивать стойки шасси и внутреннюю поверхность щитков?
Основной цвет нижней части?

----------


## Owl

И еще.. В чём отличие модели Ла-5 от Вектора и ЛаГГ-3 от ЮФ? Тот же пластик и такие же дрова? Или Ла-5 сделан лучше?

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Ла-5 от Вектора - вообще не пластик, а смола. С ЮФ ничего общего.

Стойки шасси и внутренняя поверхность щитков, как правило, красились в серый цвет А-14.

----------


## Kasatka

Поскольку в дуэли не много сегодня было обновления.. я посвятил вечер Ла-5.

Во-первых, исправил все "облезлости" краски.

во-вторых, начал делать так называемый пост-шейдинг.
Задувал модель тонкими "змейками" зеленым и черным различных оттенков.

Потом задул всю модель жидко разведенным осветленным черно-зеленным..  и уже в самом конце жидко-разведенным осветленным зеленным.. отдавая предпочтение верхним поверхностям - крылья и верх капота и гаргрот - чтобы имитировать старение от солнца.
Я думаю, что уже хватит старить и тонировать.. немного еще сделаю подтеков разных маслянных и грязи добавлю.. и буду покрывать Футурой под декали и тонировку расшивки.

результат на фотках

----------


## Owl

> Ла-5 от Вектора - вообще не пластик, а смола. С ЮФ ничего общего.


Я наверное не очень корректно выразился.. Хотелось узнать про качество набора по сравнению с ЛаГГом.. Просто когда начал собирать ЛаГГ, то сразу вспомнил модели московской фабрики игрушек из 70-х годов..  Для 48-го масштаба это из рук вон..
Прошу прощения за оффтоп..

----------


## Kasatka

продолжаем строить Ла-5

Задул модель Футурой для дальнейшей тонировки и наклейки декалей

----------


## Kasatka

начал наклеивать декали..

ну.. наклеились они вообще без всяких проблем =)

рассказывать особенно нечего.. обычное дело МикроСет да чуток совсем МикроСола..

Осталось наклеить тех надписи на двери ниш шасси

Следующий этап будет "смывка", тонировка.. немного надо приглушить яркость декалей и затем задую все матовым лаком. 

Потом останется снять маски, доделать мелочовку (антенны, стойки, трубку ПВД и тп..)..

и все =)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Осталось наклеить тех надписи на двери ниш шасси


Совсем ты русский вокабулярий забыл. На *створки* :)))

----------


## Kasatka

сорри =) долго думал, как же эти дорз звучат на могучем =))

----------


## Александр II

Хорошая модель получается!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо, стараюсь =)

----------


## Kasatka

из чего бы мачту антенны сделать, чтобы не сильно мучаться? =)

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Обычно делаю из кусочка дюраля - стальную заготовку долго пилить и шлифовать...

----------


## Kasatka

Все!  модель закончена!

модель была подвержена загрязнению и дальнейшей тонировке.

немного грязи и подтеков снизу

на верхних поверхностях потертости и высветление

лопасти пропеллера были задуты серебрянкой, потом черным цветом. После высыхания черная краска аккуратно процарапана до серебрянки.

Основная стойка антенны была позаимствована из набора ФН от Звезды, стойка на киле была сделана из медной проволки.

Антенна изготовлена из тонкой лески (используется в швейном деле) стального цвета.

Стойки шасси приклеены, колеса запачканы.

Немного фоток, включая готовую модель

----------


## Kasatka

Первые фото законченной модели

Чуть позже пофоткаю в деталях =)

В общем.. модель в сборке понравилась! Хоть и смоляная, но качество отливок отличное, в сборке особых проблем, как вы сами видели, не было.

Короче, я получил удовольствие =)

Спасибо за внимание =)

----------


## Александр II

Очень хорошая модель получилась!! Молодец!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## VPK_Verka

Доброго дня!
Вы не подскажите как делали вот эти места на брюхе,  Аэрографом или  просто тонировка?

И так же как Вы делали светлый такой налет, типа пыль в углах :)   


Модель очень понравилась  со вкусом сделано.

Я вот МиГарика закончил давеча, пытался так сделать как Вы на брюхе, но чет :(  не получилось.  Все стер хорошо что постель+фэри  можно вытереть.  И сделал так как видно на фото.  Мне не очень нравится.  :Redface: 
Еще фотки для хвастовства :)

----------


## Kasatka

ну не плохой мигарик получился! мой любимый самолет!

не используйте черную смывку... Грязь какая бы она не была черная, когда высыхает становится серой. Все подтеки и прочие прелести тонировки делайте tone down, или гаммой ниже =) ну.. то есть светлее..=)

----------


## VPK_Verka

Ясно спасибо.

----------


## Албул Андрей

Неплохо смотрится, жаль мало фоток готовой модели. Я на своем Ла-5 всетаки перекрасил боковые створки в металл. Решил не останавливаться на достигнутом и сделать младшего брата (Звезда+ЮФ), получаю удовольствие.

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, фотки будут  =)) это как говорится первая сигаретка после боя =)

завтра-послезавтра отфоткаю в подробностях =)

Младший брат - это что? =) Лагг-3? хотя... родился позже.. значит Ф или ФН 
Звезда + ЮФ - зачем такой мазохизм. Что плохого со звездой?

----------


## Албул Андрей

Как видно из фотографии-это Ла-5Ф, и вовсе не мазохизм, просто такой модели в 48-м никто не выпускает, а самолет очень красивый. Строится малой кровью, носовая часть от ЮФ прилично стыкуется с  фюзеляжем от Звезды ,а еще мне не нравится звездовское оперение. Самое слабое место в Ла-5ФН, это фонарь и приборка. Но больше всего меня тормозит выбор схемы окраски.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Андрей, а не проще было дождаться простой Лавочки от Звезды и скрестить? Просто любопытно=) А что с оперением?

----------


## В.Марков

> Как видно из фотографии-это Ла-5Ф, и вовсе не мазохизм, просто такой модели в 48-м никто не выпускает, а самолет очень красивый. Строится малой кровью, носовая часть от ЮФ прилично стыкуется с  фюзеляжем от Звезды ,а еще мне не нравится звездовское оперение. Самое слабое место в Ла-5ФН, это фонарь и приборка. Но больше всего меня тормозит выбор схемы окраски.


Добрый вечер !!
Смотрится очень хорошо, но не слишком ли сложно ??? Что такого в носе от Звезды, что бы его столь радикально менять ???
По поводу вариантов, есть прекрасная дека от Вектора в исполнении Бегемота. Там не плохие варианты,  KSL продает весьма не дорого...

С Ув.  В.М.

----------


## Kasatka

> Как видно из фотографии-это Ла-5Ф, и вовсе не мазохизм, просто такой модели в 48-м никто не выпускает, а самолет очень красивый. Строится малой кровью, носовая часть от ЮФ прилично стыкуется с  фюзеляжем от Звезды ,а еще мне не нравится звездовское оперение. Самое слабое место в Ла-5ФН, это фонарь и приборка. Но больше всего меня тормозит выбор схемы окраски.


Ла-5Ф делает Вектор в 48м. что с ней-то не так?  :Eek:

----------


## Kasatka

Фотографии готовой модели опубликованы на сайте моделизма

http://modelism.airforce.ru/index.htm

прямой линк  http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...la-5/index.htm



Можно обсуждать =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Хорошие фото-половина успеха модели=))
Особенно этот ракурс понравился: http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/..._vector_22.jpg
Тонировка хороша! "Дутик" =) не стачивал чуть чуть?

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо! =)
дутик не стачивал =)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

А мне *почти* всё понравилось.
Не понравилась ободранность винта. Как-будто мальчишки-хулиганы гвоздиком пошкрябали сначала вдоль, потом поперек - по всей площади, не зацикливаясь на передней кромке.
Увы. 
Вот работу гвоздика на лакокрасочном покрытии неподвижного винта - вижу. Работу пыли на покрытии винта вращающегося - нет.
А кроме винта - да, нравится.

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо Юра =)
винт мне самому не очень нравится=)
начал царапать, да вовремя не остановился =))
думаю, что перекрашу, это не проблема.

----------


## В.Марков

Добрый вечер !
Лавка понравилась, тонировка - хороша. Очень живо смотрится. По винту с Юрием не согласен - были весьма поюзанные винты.
Единственно замечания по поводу модели, но это скорее к KSL... см. прицеп

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1236619039

С Ув.  В.М.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> были весьма поюзанные винты.


Так кто ж этим спорит, были конечно :)
Просто передача поюзанности показалась недостоверной.

----------


## Албул Андрей

В лучших традициях!!! Только "солдатиков" нехватает.

----------


## Kasatka

с винтом согласен, может чересчур. Но помнится фотка, например, И-16 в Армаде, там винтяра очень похоже потерт.
думаю, что пройдусь шкуркой, чтобы "сгладить" резкие царапины.

по поводу петли и расшивки.
немного не понял в чем проблема? неправильно имитировано? Петля у меня есть, расшивка, та, которой нет у Вектора, у меня показана накладкой из фольги. Или что-то еще?

----------


## В.Марков

Если она показана фольгой, то хорошо... Просто на фотках готовой модели она не заметна. Сама петля на модели выглядит черезчур широкой и сопряжение капота и центроплана не позволяет ей быть "прямой", но это так, "придиризмы" ))))

----------


## Kasatka

спасибо большое за комментарии!
обязательно учту при изготовлении следующей лавочки =)

----------

